# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Crickets & earthworms

## joshua123

What u guys think of housing them together? Was thinking thr worms can eat the poop so I don't have to clean the crickets cage lol. Share your thoughts with me hehe

----------


## Sherry

You gotta keep em separated!  :Big Grin:  They have different care requirements. Worms need to be kept moist and crickets need to be kept dry.

----------

joshua123

----------


## joshua123

> You gotta keep em separated!  They have different care requirements. Worms need to be kept moist and crickets need to be kept dry.


Sad.. haha, cleaning is gonna be a chore 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Heather

Worms like it cool. Crickets, 60-70's 'F. And the crickets will bite the worms.

----------

joshua123

----------


## Heather

Plus, the last thing you want to feed your frogs is nasty cricket feces, which the worms will inevitably ingest if sharing substrate.

----------

joshua123

----------


## joshua123

> Plus, the last thing you want to feed your frogs is nasty cricket feces, which the worms will inevitably ingest if sharing substrate.


Any tips on how to breed crickets or clean their poop easier? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------

